# little red bump on ear, what is it?



## sweetsugar_021 (Apr 18, 2009)

hello all,
im new to this forum and have a question about my male great dane , hes about 2 yrs old and has developed a small red bump on his ear. it looks like it might be filled wih blood but from its hardness and the fact that it hasnt gone down in size i think its something more serious . i have attached a picture for anyone who might know what it might be , thanks !


----------



## one321 (May 12, 2009)

Do you think my dog's bump is similar to yours? Your description sounds similar to what I am observing on mine.


----------



## one321 (May 12, 2009)

The vet tested the bump by drawing some fluid and told us it is a Histiocytoma. It's basically a benign tumor that our vet said puppies are prone to getting. They typically go away on their own in about 3 months, so we are not doing anything for a treatment.

If anyone finds a bump like this, don't assume it is histiocytoma, because it could be malignant tumor or something else.


----------

